# Black out blinds



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Can anyone help me....

Just moving into a new apartment after staying on a hotel. Now sorting out all the furniture etc. 

For the windows, Do I need black out blinds or are normal blinds ok?

I keep getting mixed views. So any advise helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Simply....it's about your preference. Do you like to keep your place dark or do you like filtered light, or do you want the option of both?

If you attach the blackout directly to the back of your chosen curtain fabric...then it's one option, it'll be dark when closed, and full light when opened.

You can have layers on your windows instead. A blackout curtain in the back, and a regular fabric in the front. that way it's up to how you feel whether you wanna draw just the front fabric or the blackout as well. But the blackout fabric is pretty ugly so when drawn, you'd also want to close the front fabric.

You can also do shades/blinds in wood or a blackout fabric and a sheer in front...the possibilities are endless.

It's up to you. What kind of light do you like? Also, there is a chance you have a north facing apartment and blackout is really not needed.


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, that's really helpful. 

In the summer, do you know if your better off with a bedroom that's all windows, floor the ceiling, or just a smaller window? I ask as not sure if it gets too hot, even with full air con, and if I'm better off with blackout in full windows or taking the bedroom with smaller windows to be cooler. Any thoughts welcome as not sure what to expect.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AUH newbie said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful. In the summer, do you know if your better off with a bedroom that's all windows, floor the ceiling, or just a smaller window? I ask as not sure if it gets too hot, even with full air con, and if I'm better off with blackout in full windows or taking the bedroom with smaller windows to be cooler. Any thoughts welcome as not sure what to expect.


See if you can find out if there's any UV protection in the glass.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

AUH newbie said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful.
> 
> In the summer, do you know if your better off with a bedroom that's all windows, floor the ceiling, or just a smaller window? I ask as not sure if it gets too hot, even with full air con, and if I'm better off with blackout in full windows or taking the bedroom with smaller windows to be cooler. Any thoughts welcome as not sure what to expect.


Especially if your windows are NOT facing North...be prepared for the heat. I think I'm the only one who likes it hot, I hate blackout lining as it makes the window treatments feel so heavy so I prefer to use layers of blinds/curtains instead.

Not sure what your place looks like, but really, just think about how you live. Are you trying to decide between using one room as a living area? I used to live in an apartment in downtown Abu Dhabi and I loved waking up, drawing the curtains open and looking out a full sight of the roads below. I also like a lot of light so I kept my curtains white but it did get hot so think about colour too. Especially if there's no tinting on the glass.

If you're like some of my family who live like vampires, like to hang out in negative degree temperature and hate waking up to any ray of light whatsoever, then blackout is for you.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

take the smaller windows... they dont do uv protection here. and yes get black out blinds as it can wake you up very early .


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

So.. I've gone with the smaller window. Now can anyone help on where I can get made to measure blinds?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AUH newbie said:


> So.. I've gone with the smaller window. Now can anyone help on where I can get made to measure blinds?


u would have to go to any curtain place i use khalydia curtains which is 2 buildings away from all prints on 3rd near to abelas.


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

black out is better and cheap in Dragon mart


----------

